# Grandkids want a horse or pony



## landis1659 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone my grandkids have been asking for a horse for several years now.  We have chickens and dairy goats but I've never owned a horse.  First the kids are 3, 8 & 10, what to get a pony or horse?  I ordered and DVD on horse lameness and I've heard a little about what to feed but what do I need to watch out for when getting one?  temperment, feet, knees, teeth are there any good sites that have pictures of what to watch out for?  Then what to do when we get her home, signs of Illiness?  I give my goats shots but can you do this with a 800lb animal?  I probably need to get a ferrier because I don't think I'll be able to cut their hooves like I do the goat either.  What's better, a girl  or boy.  I've heard that pony's bite more than horses is this true?  What's the best size for the 8 & 10 year old and to be able to keep riding for while?  Any good books out there I should read?  Anything else you would like to add please do, need all the help I can get.
Thanks Pepper


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, if you can find someone with a "kid horse" that you KNOW has history with children riding, but the kids have gotten bigger, and now the folks don't want the horse/pony anymore, then you might do that.

However, living here in horse country, and knowing lots of people with horses and kids, you want to be very very careful.

You will want to get the kids educated too about horses, and the handling of them.  It is not something to be taken too lightly, no matter how bad the kids want a horse.

In this area, a good kid horse, with a proven history goes for betweent $!,000.00 and $2,000.00.  While most folks can't give a regular, run of the mill horse away....

DonnaBelle


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

Just make sure you really do your homework. Don't rush into anything. Maybe get an older horse 10+ make sure it's kid friendly. Ride the horse before you buy to make sure it rides good, calm, etc. Be safe.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 11, 2012)

please please please do your homework.  a horse can be the most wonderful life-fullfulling life-changing gift you can ever give, but it can also turn tragic so fast you don't even know what happened. 

first of all, the most relevant in todays market ... do not necessarily go for the free one.  good kid horses are EXPENSIVE.  consider it this way, you wouldn't pick up the cheapest nanny you could get off the nearest street corner because they're probably not going to deliver the kind of service you need.

look for an older horse, something in their mid to late teens.

sounder is better and you don't want any obvious lameness, but if the kids are just going to ride around the farm on weekends, soundness may not be your biggest issue.

conformation is important, but again, if the kids are just going to ride to the creek and back, you could get a better deal on a horse that isn't going to be a high performance prospect.

don't go for the prettiest one and not the sad luck prospect either. -remember this is a 1000lb animal that you're going to trust to take care of your kids. 

you want one that is above all quiet and respectful.  it should move easily with you on the lead line and let you move it around and push it around.   it should have a 'soft eye' and forward ears toward you and the kids regardless of what else is going on around.

look for obvious injuries, scars, swollen knees or joints, etc.

you'll be able to give your own shots and worming, you'll probably need to find a farrier to do their feet. 


look for something that is around 13hh - 14hh.  .. a hand is 4 inches, measured from the ground to the wither (top of the shoulder.).

http://www.theoriginalseries.com/ELBERETH.htm 
scroll down the page and look at the photos of this mare with the little kids.  notice her ears. .. ear on the adult .. ear on the kid!  she's careful and listening and paying attention both to the adult in charge and worried about taking care of her kid.

http://www.theoriginalseries.com/witness.htm
this mare is about the size i'm suggesting.
you can see how she is alert but relaxed and attentive. 

and be sure to look for a healthy horse.  there are a lot of 'deals' out there right now and you can be smart and take advantage, but a horse is one animal that DEFINITELY will act quiet and sweet when they are under weight and you could have a real problem on your hands when the spring grass comes in and you get them at a good weight. 

also def beware of people who will ride a horse until it's tired before you come to see it so it will act good.  it's a hard call because you want to always show a horse clean, etc. ..but it's not uncommon for someone to catch a horse and tire it out then bathe it so there aren't any sweat marks when the shopper arrives.

if you have any specific questions, please ask.  i'll help if i can.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 15, 2012)

I think everyone here is giving you sound advise  A nice, older, kid safe horse would be the route to go- and I would take a horseperson you trust with you if you are not very knowledgeable about horses. Even take the kids with you and szee how the horse reacts around them-
I personally don't care for ponies for kids- I guess growing up I knew too many people with rank no too honest ponies that would give a kid a hard time given the chance- but I am sure nice, gentle ones can be  found- the key is quiet and gentle- dog gentle-where the kids can mess arund with it, brush, bathe, pick up feet, spoil it rotten and the horse just goes along with it, but alive enough that it will actually move when asked


----------



## landis1659 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes thank you everyone it is very sound advice, alot to think about before we buy.  Makes me nervous about it anyway.  But thanks again
Pepper


----------



## Karma (Mar 16, 2012)

I really agree with Gretchenann in that ponies don't always make the best mounts for children. The ones I've met and had have been a bit more pushy with new handlers/riders and will take whatever liberties they feel they can. For someone who has been riding or handling horses and knows the whole pony "tude" thing it's pretty easy to handle them however I've seen the reverse too often where owners did not and ended up with a braty animal that did what it pleased. Though for some children that will push right back a pony with 'tude can be a super fun and challenging mount that will make a more fulfilling friend and better teacher than an easier horse. Also another thing to consider is that ponies are quickly outgrown unless they are larger or the draft pony breeds. 

One suggestion is forget size or at the very least push it to the back of your list - the most important thing is finding the horse they are comfortable with, that is not pushy or rude, that is not spooky or hot and has a few years left before they outgrow it or it needs retirement. Size should be up to them but don't let them tell you a horse is too big or too small until they have ridden it. I see a lot of reccomendations for older horses however I don't think age matters as much as training and temperment, I've seen a bombproof kid safe 6 year old that I would rather see a child riding than one of our 16 yr old mares so temperment and training should be higher on your priority list than age.  

As far as care, hoof trimming on horses require a bit more precise care since one thing out of whack can cause major issues. Unless you have someone to teach you I would leave it for the farrier. I do our horses hooves every 4 weeks, my grandfather raised us telling us with hoof trimming if you can tell the horse needs a trim you've left it too long.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 16, 2012)

Really great advice.  I want to encourage you to get some training for your grand kids and yourselves if you have not been around horses.  They are wonderful, beautiful creatures.  But they are strong.  So many times people say, can I come ride your horses.  I tell them, after they have cleaned the stall for a month, groomed them every other day for a month and have led them on a lead line for a nice walk, then I might consider them getting on their backs..  Most people don't take  me up on it, but I really do think you need to know a horse and know how to read their signals.

I know here, I had my kids take lessons.  It was only for 8 weeks, but having them hear it from someone else really helped.  Dad knows nothing right. 

Nervous is ok, but don't let it persuade you not to look.  Patience.  It will happen.

Where are you located, did you say?  

I know here, I know someone who has a kid horse ,but her kids don't care anymore.  She would love to find him a great home.  Right now, is is a pasture ornament.


----------



## landis1659 (Mar 16, 2012)

I live just N of Birmingham,  AL


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a slightly different opinion.  I don't think you should get a horse or a pony.  The grandkids want the horse.  You just want to make them happy, but don't neccessarily want the horse.  Learning the ropes with a horse in a backyard environment, when you have no horse experience, is dangerous.  You don't have the horse background to understand the safety aspects of teaching grandkids to ride.  You don't know what to look for in a horse that makes it good or bad.  

I think the money you would spend on keeping a horse would MUCH better spent on formal riding lessons for the grandkids.  That gives them an educated instructor, someone you can also learn from, and plenty of time to try it before you buy a horse.  If after 2-3 years of regular riding you have become comfortable with handling horses and they are still interested, then consider getting a horse.

The idea of generalizing horses and ponies is ridiculous.  Our smallest pony is the youngest, and safest horse we own.  My wife uses it to give formal lessons to a 3.5 year old.  I just think their is a LOT more to know about horse ownership, and specifically buying a horse/pony, than we can possibly summarize in a forum response.


----------



## landis1659 (Mar 27, 2012)

I noticed that you have dairy goats and horses.  I have another question for you, have you ever run your goats and horses together in the same pen?  I'm concerned that a horse could hurt the goats.  I've seen someone a few miles from me that runs some Boer goats in with several of his horses.   Anyway I  would also like to add where as I don't know a lot about horses I did have one as a child until I was about 15 years old.  It was a very good experience for me.  The only problem is I was never allowed to take care of her.  I never even got to put her saddle on by myself.  My mother was extremely protective of us and I never got that experience.  My grandkids the older ones anyway already help with cleaning out the barn everyday from the goats and the chickens. Also they help with bottle feeding the baby goats when needed.  I feel  this would be another good experience for them.  We have also looked for someplace for them to take riding lessons but the closest is over an hour and a half away and with gas at 4 a gallon it's a little far to go.  I feel I have enough experience from when I was a child to give them the general idea until we can find someone that is closer to us to help.  I'm only asking because I want to hear from more experienced people.  Thanks


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 27, 2012)

My answer about your situation is still the same from when you discussed this in the goat forum http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17811 

On our farm, we are very careful to maintain the horses and goats separated. Our goats are disbudded, but I have different fencing standards for each group and have no interest in risking injury to either the goats or horses by allowing them to run together in the same paddocks.

I grew up just outside of Birmingham and my parents still live there. There are a lot of places that have horses for riding lessons.  Look for boarding stables and you will find instructors that will give lessons.


----------



## bluewater rangerbreds (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I'm going to side with Sawfish on the first comments, You might be better off starting the grand kids out with riding lessons at a local stable before rushing into the purchase of a horse. Ocassionally it turns out that the kids "THINK" they want a horse and then once they get one they find something else to be interested in, or they realize that they are scared of riding the horse or something else pops up. 

However I'm going to have to disagree on the second comment about keeping horses and goats away from each other.  Horses are social creatures and if you only have the one they will miss the companionship. Goats have long been used as "companions" for horses alone.


----------



## landis1659 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was wondering about that but I heard about the horses possibly kicking the goats and killing them so were planning on keeping them separate.  They will be in the pasture right next to the goats.  As far as rushing into something this is something we've been talking about for 3 1/2 years.  The kids are hardly strangers to livestock.  They help me everyday with the farm chores.  We've been working on clearing the land for horses and told the kids that a horse would have to wait until we had more land.  As far as riding lessons go I have called several places and the closest I have found or would even consider is an hour and a half away.  I'm not originally from here.  The mindset of most of these people around here are not what I would consider a safe place to take my grandkids, since most of them don't take care of their own animals.  I wouldn't truss them to keep them safe. They let their dogs run around lose and their yards look like junkyards.  That's Alabama the Beautiful for ya!  Don't get me wrong I love it here but I've been to alot of farms here and it makes me sick to see the treatment of these animals around here.  Another whole story!  Thanks


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

It sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders and with your childhood training and the work routine the kids already have around the animals i think you'd be fine to look for an older, gentle mid-sized horse for the kdis. 

as far as keeping the horses and goats together.  we do.  BUT it DEPENDS on the horse.  The worst problem we've had with the old mares is trying to steal the newborn kids from the does ... The youngesters can tend to want to play so we keep the kids away from them until they're at least half grown.  My stallion will fiercely defend his food if they try to get in his bowl, but otherwise, he's fine with them.


----------



## sawfish99 (Apr 2, 2012)

bluewater rangerbreds said:
			
		

> However I'm going to have to disagree on the second comment about keeping horses and goats away from each other.  Horses are social creatures and if you only have the one they will miss the companionship. Goats have long been used as "companions" for horses alone.


I'm not against horses and goats as companions.  My primary concern is the OP's goats have horns.  Goats and horses in a relatively confined space are at a higher risk of injury when the goat has horns.


----------



## FlaRocky (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello Pepper,
 I would sign up for riding lessons for you and the grandkids and riding helmets for everyone everytime. This way you won't end up with a horse that just does not fit.  I would have the lessons include: riding, ground care of horse, cleaning and mucking of stalls, general horse husbandry.(cost priceless)  This will let you know if it is a phase of wanting a horse. Find a 4-H or FFA horse group to join. This will help you find a lease or a good child's horse.

 Maye


----------



## landis1659 (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been trying to get my grandkids evolved in 4H for 3 years now but gave up.  Don't have much available in our County.  We have dairy goats and the kids wanted to do something in 4H with them.  They might have something for horses I'll have to try again.  But everytime I call the local office I never get a call back.  The one time I got to talk to someone there she couldn't even tell me what office we were out of,  said she would find out and call back.  Never did.  Anyway what is the FFA I know I sound stupid but it's been a while since I've been around horses, most of my adult life anyway.  What you said about the lessons is exactly what I've been looking for and haven't found yet.  I sent my older granddaughter to lessons in IL several years ago and that is exactly what they taught her there.  But I'll keep looking.  Someone should be able to help us.  Thanks


----------



## dianneS (Apr 7, 2012)

Too bad you aren't a little more experienced.  I have a great project pony that would be fantastic for kids that age, he's solid, sound, smart and sensible and right on 14 hh.  He's adorable but only 4 years old and much too green for a green owner and children.  He needs to go to a horse experienced home to be finished with his training... and he'd be great at just about any discipline.

Anyway, I do put my horses and goats together at times, but only my older horses.  Those two are so sweet natured and calm they wouldn't hurt my goats, certainly not intentionally and I think they are sensible enough to not step on them by accident!  Plus, the goats know to keep their distance from the horses.  I can't pasture my two young equines with the goats as they will chase them and just be mischievous!  They've never tried to hurt the goats, but they are just too silly and playful that I'm not willing to take the chance at my goaties getting pounced on by a silly pony!


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 26, 2012)

landis1659 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone my grandkids have been asking for a horse for several years now.  We have chickens and dairy goats but I've never owned a horse.  First the kids are 3, 8 & 10, what to get a pony or horse?  I ordered and DVD on horse lameness and I've heard a little about what to feed but what do I need to watch out for when getting one?  temperment, feet, knees, teeth are there any good sites that have pictures of what to watch out for?  Then what to do when we get her home, signs of Illiness?  I give my goats shots but can you do this with a 800lb animal?  I probably need to get a ferrier because I don't think I'll be able to cut their hooves like I do the goat either.  What's better, a girl  or boy.  I've heard that pony's bite more than horses is this true?  What's the best size for the 8 & 10 year old and to be able to keep riding for while?  Any good books out there I should read?  Anything else you would like to add please do, need all the help I can get.
> Thanks Pepper


Start by taking them riding to a stable to get lessons for all of you. Who's going to muck the stall every day? YOU. Don't buy one from a backyard. Get it from a reputable stable. That does not mean it has to be a fancy expensive horse. But you need to buy one from someone who cares about their reputation-not just a sale. There have been so many desperate people the last few years they will say anything to get rid of their horse. I agree most with sawfish. I have 2 great backyard horses and have had horses for 35 years. I would not put my 4 year old grandson on alone because anything can happen. He rides with me . I am a good backyard rider.There's time enough for him to ride. But they are MY horses. My kids started in 4H when they were little and they stress safety.


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms (Apr 28, 2012)

I'M GOING TO PUT THIS IN CAPITALS BECAUSE IT IS VERY IMPORTANT.  PLEASE REMEMBER i am not yelling at you.  PLEASE START WITH LESSONS.  As the quote from sawfish99 has said, it is imperative that the grandchildren take to riding and learning all their is to know BEFORE THEY GET ONE.  Bring a single horse onto a dairy, sheep, goat farm can be disastrous for your herd.  If the horse is on its own it may try to get into your herd causing untold grief to itself, your herd and you.  Horses and ponies are by nature herd animals and two is always much better than one.  The cost of information, training and gaining experience is much lower than any disaster could possibly be.  I agree wholeheartedly with sawfish.  The other much cheaper way you could certainly go with is lessons and leasing a horse for the kids.  I prefer a small horse 14 hands to 15 hands to any pony since they are much kinder and much more level headed and predictable.  Ponies are such conniving, rambunctious, and sometimes very bratty little beasties.  Horses don't even compare. 
The best of both worlds to all of you.
Michele/Hidden Oaks Farm




			
				sawfish99 said:
			
		

> I have a slightly different opinion.  I don't think you should get a horse or a pony.  The grandkids want the horse.  You just want to make them happy, but don't neccessarily want the horse.  Learning the ropes with a horse in a backyard environment, when you have no horse experience, is dangerous.  You don't have the horse background to understand the safety aspects of teaching grandkids to ride.  You don't know what to look for in a horse that makes it good or bad.
> 
> I think the money you would spend on keeping a horse would MUCH better spent on formal riding lessons for the grandkids.  That gives them an educated instructor, someone you can also learn from, and plenty of time to try it before you buy a horse.  If after 2-3 years of regular riding you have become comfortable with handling horses and they are still interested, then consider getting a horse.
> 
> The idea of generalizing horses and ponies is ridiculous.  Our smallest pony is the youngest, and safest horse we own.  My wife uses it to give formal lessons to a 3.5 year old.  I just think their is a LOT more to know about horse ownership, and specifically buying a horse/pony, than we can possibly summarize in a forum response.


----------

